# BMX für schwere Jungs



## Dawal (9. April 2012)

Sali zusammen,

da ich ein recht großer und schwerer Rider bin ( 1,98m und 110kg schwer)
wurde mir ein Custom Bike ans Herz gelegt. Da mein Budget bei maximal 400Euro endet klappt das erstmal nicht. Nun würde ich über einen Kollegen günstig an neue WethePeople Bikes rankommen. 

Nun zu meiner Frage...was haltet ihr vom WTP Reason?

Das Justice hat mir noch etwas zu viel Hi Ten drin aber mit dem Reason schaut das ja schon ganz ok aus.



Greetz

Dani


----------



## Dawal (9. April 2012)

Hab bis jetzt noch via SuFu kein Beitrag zum 2012 Modell gesehen.
Deswegen auch die Frage speziell für meine Maße.

Ich hab nur gelesen das die Hubs nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (10. April 2012)

Naja, ein Rahmen aus Crmo wÃ¤re zu empfehlen, insbesondere, wenn du noch unsauber fÃ¤hrst. Bei Unter- oder Ãberrotationen wird ein Hi Ten Rahmen bei 110kg sicherlich irgendwann Spuren davontragen. Ansonsten geht das ausstattungstechnisch sicherlich. 
Achten wÃ¼rde ich neben einem guten Rahmen auch auf Kurbeln und LaufrÃ¤der und vor allem auf die RahmenlÃ¤nge. Bei 198 - ich kenn das von nem Freund - ist 21" wirklich das Mindeste, alles lÃ¤ngere sollte angenehmer sein, allerdings lichtet sich dann auch das Komplettradangebot auf das Envy, das auch noch 600â¬ Ã¼ber dem Budget liegt. Custom wÃ¤r wirklich anzuraten, ist aber kein Muss.


----------



## Dawal (10. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Es fällt mir unheimlich schwer einzuschâtzen was gut ist und was nicht. Es gibt so paar Sachen wie crmo, doublewall, gute Kurbel aber sonst kann ich den Verschleiß von nem BMX sehr schwer einschätzen. 

Was hälst du von den beiden Bikes hier ausm gebrauchtmarkt?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=464354

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/487915/cat/5

Das heist is wohl auch zu kurz


----------



## RISE (10. April 2012)

Das Scorpio ist gut ausgestattet, das könnte man nehmen. Das Stolen ist schon recht alt und vor allem mit 20,75" auch sehr kurz für deine Körpergröße-


----------



## Dawal (11. April 2012)

Hab ma die ganzen Teile angeschaut. Ganz gut nur weiß ich nicht ob die Felgen Ne  dw haben. Danke risen


----------



## Daniel_D (11. April 2012)

Beim Scorpio muss man sich noch nach einem neuen HR umsehen. Das scheint von einem alten GR Komplettrad mit 13er Ritzel zu sein. Durch die 25-13 Übersetzung wäre das Rad unmöglich zu fahren.

Aber selbst wenn man noch 80-100 für ein gebrauchtes brauchbares Hinterrad investieren muss, wäre das Ganze noch ein Schnäppchen. Zu Mal man eines mit 48 Speichen kaufen könnte, die sind heute kaum noch gefragt.


----------



## freddeinallah (15. April 2012)

Meint ihr nicht dass es sinnvoller wäre wenn er sich ein Dirt holt? Ich glaube mit 110 Kilo ins Flat zu crashen ist weder fürs Bike noch für die Gelenke sehr gut... Ein Dirt hätte immerhin noch eine Federgabel


----------



## konsti-d (15. April 2012)

wenn man deine Argumentation weiterführt, wäre es doch am sinnvollsten für ihn eine Luftmatratze zu holen. Und "Dirt" wird hier zwar oft gesagt, aber -zumindest als Bezeichnung für ein Rad- nicht gern gehört.


----------



## freddeinallah (16. April 2012)

Mein Gott was bist du denn für einer? 

Ich bin selber 4 Jahre BMX gefahren (Street und Park) und das ist eben meine Erfahrung. Spätestens nach 3 Jahren vernünftigem fahren werden die Gelenke auf sich aufmerksam machen. Schon oft genug erlebt. Und ein Dirt ist auch nicht viel besser aber immerhin nicht ganz so schlimm wie ein BMX.

Und "Dirt" sage ich eben und man weiß was gemeint ist... Also wo liegt das Problem  ?

Gruß Fred


----------



## RISE (17. April 2012)

Gibt einige bei uns, die etwa die selben körperlichen Voraussetzungen mitbringen und seit Jahren problemlos BMX fahren. Insofern können wir die Mountainbike Diskussion hier gleich abwürgen, solange der Wal noch ein BMX will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

